# Nintendo Switch Game Backup/Dumps/Rom Release Database



## PRAGMA (May 16, 2018)

Release Database maintained by PRAGMA (known as ShinyMK on GBATemp)
_Date/Time's are UTC+2 (1 hour ahead of UK/IRE time) - https://time.is/UTC+2 and are the exact date/time's of when the release first appeared on top private trackers._
*All information is gathered from the official release NFO.*
Releases tagged "PROPER" should always be used over a release that isn't "PROPER". PROPER releases are usually fixes of errors with the original data.
For example "Snipperclips Plus Cut it Out Together PROPER NSW-BigBlueBox" has fixes for broken data near the end.

NameRegion (WW = NX's Region Free)Game RevisionRelease Date/TimeOwlboy.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.22018-06-09 16:24:00Sushi.Striker.The.Way.of.Sushido.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-06-09 16:16:51The.Legend.of.Zelda.Breath.of.the.Wild.v001.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.3.12018-06-09 15:34:43Snipperclips.Plus.Cut.it.Out.Together.v001.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.1.02018-06-08 22:44:17Lost.Sphear.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-06-08 18:58:25Happy.Birthdays.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-06-08 10:04:41Battle.Chasers.Nightwar.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-06-07 13:10:23Little.Nightmares.Complete.Edition.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.02018-06-07 12:57:12Shaq.Fu.A.Legend.Reborn.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-06-06 15:51:22Legend.of.Kay.Anniversary.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-06-06 15:45:05Runner3.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02018-06-05 13:26:10Donkey.Kong.Country.Tropical.Freeze.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.12018-06-05 13:21:28Street.Fighter.30th.Anniversary.Collection.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-06-04 23:14:08Max.The.Curse.of.Brotherhood.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-06-04 23:08:15Darkest.Dungeon.Ancestral.Edition.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.22018-06-03 13:19:47Mega.Man.Legacy.Collection.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02018-06-03 13:18:37Wild.Guns.Reloaded.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02018-06-03 00:08:35Snipperclips.Plus.Cut.it.Out.Together.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-06-01 10:16:43A.O.T.2.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02018-06-01 10:11:45Just.Dance.2018.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW273069.349557 (mistake in NFO?)2018-05-27 19:34:23Stern.Pinball.Arcade.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.02018-05-27 19:27:58Poi.Explorer.Edition.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02018-05-24 22:33:51Overcooked.Special.Edition.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.1.02018-05-24 14:51:30Payday.2.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-05-24 14:06:35Monster.Energy.Supercross.The.Official.Videogame.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-05-24 11:20:41The.Longest.Five.Minutes.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-05-23 13:33:29Hyrule.Warriors.Definitive.Edition.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-05-21 13:45:49Farming.Simulator.Nintendo.Switch.Edition.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.5.0.02018-05-21 12:35:08Ultra.Street.Fighter.II.The.Final.Challengers.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02018-05-21 11:55:38The.LEGO.NINJAGO.Movie.Videogame.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02018-05-21 11:48:45Lets.Sing.2018.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.02018-05-18 14:55:34FIFA.18.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-05-18 13:50:31NBA.2K18.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.002018-05-18 13:43:21Monopoly.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-05-18 13:37:33Ben.10.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-05-18 13:33:47South.Park.The.Fractured.But.Whole.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.02018-05-15 16:35:03Portal.Knights.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-05-15 16:19:05One.Piece.Pirate.Warriors.3.Deluxe.Edition.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-05-14 17:39:06The.Flame.in.the.Flood.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.22018-05-10 13:01:30Cube.Creator.X.JPN.NSW-BigBlueBoxJPN1.0.02018-05-02 09:49:20This.Is.The.Police.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-05-02 09:38:37Syberia.2.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.02018-05-02 09:29:50Shantae.Half.Genie.Hero.Ultimate.Edition.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.02018-04-30 13:23:00Nintendo.Labo.ToyCon.02.Robot.Kit.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-04-30 13:15:03The.Snack.World.Trejarers.Gold.JPN.NSW-BigBlueBoxJPN1.0.02018-04-25 17:47:42Shin.Sangoku.Musou.7.Empires.JPN.NSW-BigBlueBoxJPN1.0.02018-04-25 12:34:04MXGP3.The.Official.Motocross.Videogame.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-04-24 16:00:56Super.Putty.Squad.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.02018-04-23 19:24:42Scribblenauts.Showdown.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-04-23 19:19:24Nintendo.Labo.ToyCon.01.Variety.Kit.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-04-23 19:16:45Snow.Moto.Racing.Freedom.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.02018-04-16 15:10:24Bayonetta.JPN.NSW-BigBlueBoxJPN1.02018-04-13 12:39:45Gal.Gun.2.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-04-13 12:34:26Party.Planet.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02018-04-06 18:01:59VOEZ.JPN.NSW-BigBlueBoxJPN1.3.12018-04-06 17:56:25Yooka.Laylee.eShop.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR/USA (Not directly WW)1.0.02018-04-05 20:42:27Atelier.Lydie.and.Suelle.The.Alchemist.and.the.Mysterious.Paintings.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR/USA (Not directly WW)1.0.02018-04-04 13:02:46Penny.Punching.Princess.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-03-30 11:52:01Ostwind.Das.Spiel.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.02018-03-28 16:48:16Kirby.Star.Allies.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-03-28 16:42:52A.O.T.2.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.02018-03-23 18:08:28Bayonetta.2.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.02018-03-16 21:54:11Human.Fall.Flat.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.2.02018-03-15 12:57:23WWE.2K18.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.002018-03-15 12:52:57DOOM.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.02018-03-15 12:47:43Schlag.Den.Star.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.12018-03-15 12:42:43Poi.Explorer.Edition.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.02018-03-08 01:31:45Resident.Evil.Revelations.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-02-22 18:18:55LEGO.Marvel.Superheroes.2.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02018-02-20 13:27:46Wonder.Boy.The.Dragons.Trap.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.3e2018-02-20 12:45:37Azure.Striker.GUNVOLT.STRIKER.PACK.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-02-16 17:51:59Island.Flight.Simulator.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.02018-02-16 17:39:24Monster.Jam.Crush.It.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02018-02-16 17:34:15The.LEGO.NINJAGO.Movie.Videogame.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.02018-02-14 20:12:18The.Count.Lucanor.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.22018-02-14 20:06:57Syberia.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.02018-02-14 17:19:15Snipperclips.Plus.Cut.it.Out.Together.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW??? (Can't find NFO)2018-02-14 17:17:40Tales.of.the.Tiny.Planet.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-02-14 14:36:493D.Minigolf.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-02-14 14:35:03Batman.The.Telltale.Series.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-02-12 22:25:28The.Elder.Scrolls.V.Skyrim.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.12.5171752018-02-09 17:45:03Dragon.Quest.Builders.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-02-09 17:39:35UNBOX.Newbies.Adventure.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-02-06 13:51:00Dragon.Quest.Heroes.1.and.2.JPN.NSW-BigBlueBoxJPN1.0.02018-02-02 16:43:44Sengoku.Musou.Sandada.Maru.JPN.NSW-BigBlueBoxJPN1.0.02018-02-01 21:29:35Monster.Hunter.XX.JPN.NSW-BigBlueBoxJPN1.0.02018-02-01 16:43:56Superbeat.Xonic.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02018-01-31 21:23:43Sonic.Forces.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02018-01-24 18:23:38Rocket.League.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-01-24 18:20:35Rime.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-01-24 18:16:05L.A.Noire.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-01-23 18:27:24Lumo.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-01-23 18:22:0688.Heroes.98.Heroes.Edition.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-01-15 18:25:39Nights.of.Azure.2.Bride.of.the.New.Moon.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-01-13 12:36:21Wonder.Boy.The.Dragons.Trap.KOR.NSW-BigBlueBoxKOR1.0.3d2018-01-11 12:48:27Skylanders.Imaginators.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-01-09 10:18:58Puyo.Puyo.Tetris.S.JPN.NSW-BigBlueBoxJPN1.0.02018-01-09 10:14:20Gear.Club.Unlimited.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02018-01-09 10:10:36The.End.is.Nigh.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02018-01-03 18:29:53RBI.Baseball.2017.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02018-01-03 18:26:50Ittle.Dew.2.plus.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02018-01-03 18:24:21Cartoon.Network.Battle.Crashers.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.02018-01-03 18:22:00Just.Dance.2017.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-27 17:49:59I.Am.Setsuna.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-27 17:37:04Fate.EXTELLA.The.Umbral.Star.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-27 17:35:25Disgaea.5.Complete.EUR.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.02017-12-27 17:32:23Cars.3.Driven.to.Win.EUR.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.02017-12-27 17:26:36Dragon.Ball.Xenoverse.2.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.07.002017-12-27 17:23:451.2.Switch.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-27 17:21:41Axiom.Verge.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02017-12-25 12:23:04Fire.Emblem.Warriors.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-25 12:18:07Xenoblade.Chronicles.2.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-25 12:12:58Super.Mario.Odyssey.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-25 12:06:08Ultra.Street.Fighter.II.The.Final.Challengers.EUR.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.02017-12-24 23:52:44Troll.and.I.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-24 23:47:51Touhou.Kobuto.V.Burst.Battle.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-24 23:42:29Super.Bomberman.R.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-24 23:34:44Seiken.Densetsu.Collection.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-24 23:28:37Rayman.Legends.Definitive.Edition.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.02017-12-24 23:23:32Puyo.Puyo.Tetris.EUR.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.02017-12-24 23:18:47One.Piece.Unlimited.World.Red.Deluxe.Edition.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-24 23:13:43Minecraft.Story.Mode.The.Complete.Adventure.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-24 23:09:22LEGO.Worlds.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.02017-12-23 19:45:00Lego.City.Undercover.EUR.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.02017-12-23 19:39:57The.Binding.of.Isaac.Afterbirth.plus.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.02017-12-20 12:32:11Splatoon.2.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEUR1.0.02017-12-20 12:19:24Soldam.Drop.Connect.Erase.USA.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02017-12-20 11:02:40Retro.City.Rampage.DX.USA.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02017-12-20 10:57:05Cars.3.Driven.to.Win.USA.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02017-12-20 10:52:13Tiny.Barbarian.DX.USA.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02017-12-20 10:47:07Sine.Mora.EX.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-20 10:41:18Minna.de.Waiwai.Spelunker.JPN.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxJPN1.0.02017-12-20 10:35:07Pokken.Tournament.DX.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-20 10:29:43Splatoon.2.USA.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02017-12-20 10:28:44Mario.plus.Rabbids.Kingdom.Battle.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.3715062017-12-20 10:24:39Cave.Story.plus.USA.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02017-12-20 10:12:55The.Binding.of.Isaac.Afterbirth.plus.USA.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02017-12-20 10:06:26Lego.City.Undercover.USA.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02017-12-20 10:00:26Puyo.Puyo.Tetris.USA.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02017-12-20 09:55:00Mario.Kart.8.Deluxe.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-20 09:51:33Has.Been.Heroes.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-20 09:50:28ARMS.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-20 09:45:21The.Legend.of.Zelda.Breath.of.the.Wild.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-12-20 09:34:40Soldam.Drop.Connect.Erase.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02017-11-28 10:19:46Troll.and.I.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-11-16 17:53:55Retro.City.Rampage.DX.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02017-11-16 17:46:59Rayman.Legends.Definitive.Edition.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.02017-11-16 17:43:56Cars.3.Driven.to.Win.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02017-11-16 17:38:58Tiny.Barbarian.DX.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSA1.0.02017-11-14 13:11:33Sine.Mora.EX.NSW-BigBlueBoxWW1.0.02017-11-14 13:07:16LEGO.Worlds.NSW-BigBlueBoxWWTo be updated2017-11-14 12:55:53Fate.EXTELLA.The.Umbral.Star.NSW-BigBlueBoxWWTo be updated2017-11-14 12:52:17Touhou.Kobuto.V.Burst.Battle.NSW-BigBlueBoxWWTo be updated2017-11-13 17:47:34Dragon.Ball.Xenoverse.2.NSW-BigBlueBoxWWTo be updated2017-11-13 17:15:43One.Piece.Unlimited.World.Red.Deluxe.Edition.NSW-BigBlueBoxWWTo be updated2017-11-13 17:08:29Just.Dance.2017.NSW-BigBlueBoxWWTo be updated2017-11-13 16:59:21Minna.de.Waiwai.Spelunker.JPN.NSW-BigBlueBoxJPNTo be updated2017-11-13 16:52:04Lego.City.Undercover.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEURTo be updated2017-10-25 14:56:10Ultra.Street.Fighter.II.The.Final.Challengers.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEURTo be updated2017-10-25 14:53:13Cars.3.Driven.to.Win.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEURTo be updated2017-10-25 14:52:34Disgaea.5.Complete.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEURTo be updated2017-10-25 14:50:46Puyo.Puyo.Tetris.EUR.NSW-BigBlueBoxEURTo be updated2017-10-23 16:09:53Super.Bomberman.R.NSW-BigBlueBoxWWTo be updated2017-10-19 09:24:13Seiken.Densetsu.Collection.NSW-BigBlueBoxWWTo be updated2017-10-19 09:13:29I.Am.Setsuna.NSW-BigBlueBoxWWTo be updated2017-10-19 09:12:291.2.Switch.NSW-BigBlueBoxWWTo be updated2017-10-19 09:03:50Pokken.Tournament.DX.NSW-BigBlueBoxWWTo be updated2017-09-25 11:51:53Mario.plus.Rabbids.Kingdom.Battle.NSW-BigBlueBoxWWTo be updated2017-08-30 09:36:22Splatoon.2.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSATo be updated2017-07-26 10:06:01Cave.Story.plus.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSATo be updated2017-07-25 12:16:07The.Binding.of.Isaac.Afterbirth.plus.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSATo be updated2017-07-25 12:11:09Lego.City.Undercover.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSATo be updated2017-07-19 11:20:57Puyo.Puyo.Tetris.USA.NSW-BigBlueBoxUSATo be updated2017-07-19 11:14:50


----------



## SnAQ (May 16, 2018)

No, TX hasn't released any dumps. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S9 via Tapatalk


----------



## PRAGMA (May 16, 2018)

What yall think about this? There's definitely a fear of the Nintendo DS thing happening over again :/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SnAQ said:


> No, TX hasn't released any dumps.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S9 via Tapatalk


They are all credited in the NFO to TX.


----------



## Shadowfied (May 16, 2018)

??? since when is BBB TX?


----------



## PRAGMA (May 16, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> ??? since when is BBB TX?


As mentioned, its credited in all nfos.


----------



## MHDestination (May 16, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


> What yall think about this? There's definitely a fear of the Nintendo DS thing happening over again :/
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Sorry, but you are completely wrong.

BigBlueBox is the release Group.
They started releasing dumps almost a year ago.

They are not Team Xecuter

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ShinyMK said:


> As mentioned, its credited in all nfos.



BigBlueBox just states that Team Xecuter used their dumps.


----------



## PRAGMA (May 16, 2018)

MHDestination said:


> Sorry, but you are completely wrong.
> 
> BigBlueBox is the release Group.
> They started releasing dumps almost a year ago.
> ...


OHhh i read it wrong haaha, thread still stands however.

*If a mod could just change the title to Nintendo Switch rom dumps being released (.xci) that be cool.*


----------



## Shadowfied (May 16, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


> As mentioned, its credited in all nfos.


It says the DUMP in THEIR video was BBBs...their point is the opposite I think, that TX didn't do their own dumps


----------



## yusuo (May 16, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


> As mentioned, its credited in all nfos.


It's not credited  its called out as TX used their dumps


----------



## gman666 (May 16, 2018)

The NFO says nothing about Team Xecuter releasing these dumps. It says that these dumps, which were produced by BigBlueBox (a release group), were used in Team Xecuter's recent product trailer as demonstration.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 16, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


> What yall think about this? There's definitely a fear of the Nintendo DS thing happening over again :/


it's already happening. once team x release their mod chip the switch is wide open. nintendo have failed yet again switch got hacked even quicker than the wii!


----------



## Shadowfied (May 16, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


> What yall think about this? There's definitely a fear of the Nintendo DS thing happening over again :/


Ah, yes, the tragic Nintendo DS..


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> All Nintendo DS models combined have sold 154.02 million units,[6] making it the best selling handheld game console to date, and the second best selling video game console of all time behind Sony's PlayStation 2.


----------



## PRAGMA (May 16, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> Ah, yes, the tragic Nintendo DS..


I meant the whole flashcart shit. Kinda fucked over its game sales


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (May 16, 2018)

If the team xecutor modchip is finally released then the switch will just be swamped by piracy.


----------



## linuxares (May 16, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


> I meant the whole flashcart shit. Kinda fucked over its game sales


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_Nintendo_DS_video_games

Make good games, enjoy the sales. Do shovelware and people will not care.


----------



## enarky (May 16, 2018)

WTF? This post is wrong on so many levels, it's not even funny.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 16, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


> I meant the whole flashcart shit. Kinda fucked over its game sales


Don't rewrite history. They never had a relevant decrease on sales due to flashcards. Those were already popular in 2007, and game sold like hot cakes even up to 2010. The only thing that made their sales decrease is it losing relevance, the hardware getting older, and the 3DS.


----------



## mowsie (May 16, 2018)

SnAQ said:


> No, TX hasn't released any dumps.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S9 via Tapatalk



You gotta take a deep breath before you post mate.


----------



## Seriel (May 16, 2018)

mowsie said:


> Just wondering, do you ever get tired of being wrong? Browsing for ten minutes this morning and have seen three or four threads with misleading/incorrect comments.
> 
> TX didn't release the dumps as the NFO clearly says. No one ever claimed otherwise.


The title of this thread used to say TX released the dumps.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 16, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


> I meant the whole flashcart shit. Kinda fucked over its game sales



As others have mentioned, piracy has very little to do with any decrease in sales. Studies have shown that piracy has little to no effect in sales of music and movies, and can even INCREASE sales. The amount of people that pirate is extremely small compared to the number that make purchases.


----------



## mowsie (May 16, 2018)

Edited, thanks.

But seriously, this community needs to stop spreading so much misinformation. It's so unhealthy. Piracy damaged the DS scene and hurt sales? Nintendo CDN connections are safe? LibNX isn't being worked on? Native emulators aren't being tested? Crazy.

Then you get these people just literally starting arguments over software they don't have to use. It amazes me any devs stay on this scene. I've learned over the years to keep my developments and homebrew software a secret until it's ready and even then release under a different name. Just never seen a more toxic community, and that includes the PSP1k scene.



D34DL1N3R said:


> As others have mentioned, piracy has very little to do with any decrease in sales. Studies have even shown that piracy has little to no effect in sales of music and movies, and can even INCREASE sales. The amount of people that pirate is extremely small compared to the number that make purchases.



But this doesn't match the popular narrative! The Switch is dead! Numbers don't matter! RIP Nintendo! /s


----------



## wurstpistole (May 16, 2018)

What's the difference to the .istorage file format the dumps came in earlier?


----------



## Seriel (May 16, 2018)

D34DL1N3R said:


> piracy has very little to do with any decrease in sales. Studies have shown that piracy has little to no effect in sales of music and movies, and can even INCREASE sales.


That still doesn't make it any less illegal.


----------



## SnAQ (May 16, 2018)

mowsie said:


> You gotta take a deep breath before you post mate.


What do you mean? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S9 via Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowfied (May 16, 2018)

Seriel said:


> That still doesn't make it any less illegal.


He wasn't questioning the legality of it, just an answer to the people who think piracy is gonna hurt the Switch.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 16, 2018)

Seriel said:


> That still doesn't make it any less illegal.



No one was talking about legality.
Edit: Didn't refresh and see the above post.


----------



## weatMod (May 17, 2018)

enarky said:


> WTF? This post is wrong on so many levels, it's not even funny.


everyone is missing the main point here
 this news confirms that BBB dumps will be  compatible with TX
as was being asked in another thread ,  "time to start downloading roms?" paraphrasing


----------



## PRAGMA (May 20, 2018)

Heavily updated the info on this thread


----------



## PRAGMA (May 21, 2018)

Added DateTime and Cart/eShop info.


----------



## hellrokr (May 21, 2018)

Useful thread. thanks a lot.


----------



## smilodon (May 21, 2018)

Piracy decrease software sales, but increase hardware sales.

Enjoy no third parties for the next 5 years.


----------



## linuxares (May 21, 2018)

robingilh said:


> Piracy decrease software sales, but increase hardware sales.
> 
> Enjoy no third parties for the next 5 years.


No such prooooooof!


----------



## fille (May 21, 2018)

robingilh said:


> Piracy decrease software sales, but increase hardware sales.
> 
> Enjoy no third parties for the next 5 years.




Yep,thats possible,but what are you doing then,watch from the sideline????????


----------



## linuxares (May 21, 2018)

Also the argument about no third party. Why would ANYONE make any PC games then? Piracy has always been part of the computer industry and it haven't scared away no one as far as I can tell. More Indie Devs are scared away from Steam because of the oversaturation of junk than piracy.


----------



## hellrokr (May 21, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Also the argument about no third party. Why would ANYONE make any PC games then? Piracy has always been part of the computer industry and it haven't scared away no one as far as I can tell. More Indie Devs are scared away from Steam because of the oversaturation of junk than piracy.


Exactly. The easiest machine to pirate has always been PC. It has and always will be pirated. So, you guys dont get games on PC now? Foolish argument. No base whatsoever.


----------



## linuxares (May 21, 2018)

hellrokr said:


> Exactly. The easiest machine to pirate has always been PC. It has and always will be pirated. So, you guys dont get games on PC now? Foolish argument. No base whatsoever.


I hardly know anyone that pirates on PC anymore. The prices and sales make it so people buy legit copies. It's less of a hassle. I know of course people that are to young to have their own paypal etc. that sometime pirates. But I guess it's kind of valied then since they got no option.


----------



## PRAGMA (May 21, 2018)

New Releases:

CART - Hyrule.Warriors.Definitive.Edition.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-05-21 13:45:49]_
CART - Farming.Simulator.Nintendo.Switch.Edition.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-05-21 12:35:08]_
CART - Ultra.Street.Fighter.II.The.Final.Challengers.USA.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-05-21 11:55:38]_
CART - The.LEGO.NINJAGO.Movie.Videogame.USA.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-05-21 11:48:45]_


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 21, 2018)

Piracy didn't hurt sales of  DS games at all, even though it was the easiest ever system to pirate on. DS sales only went down after the 3DS came out.

DS Software Sales in Millions of units:
FY '06 49.95
FY '07 123.55 (Easy flashcards readily available)
FY '08 185.62
FY '09 197.31
FY '10 151.59 (3DS announced)
FY '11 120.98 (3DS comes out)
FY '12 60.82
FY '13 33.38
FY '14 10.29

(Source:https://www.statista.com/statistics/349048/nintendo-ds-software-unit-sales/)


----------



## PRAGMA (May 21, 2018)

Just showing sales count numbers doesnt matter, ppl think oh wow millions of sales, they doing well, piracy did nothing, when in reality, sales would be higher.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 21, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


> Just showing sales count numbers doesnt matter, ppl think oh wow millions of sales, they doing well, piracy did nothing, when in reality, sales would be higher.


A lot of people who download games would have never bought most of them in the first place. If you can download 100 games for free that's a lot easier then buying 100 games. If you had to buy everything you might only buy 10. Claiming they would have bought all 100 games is nonsense.

Edit: Plus as always, there is the fact that a majority of the general public isn't even aware you can pirate, so the actual piracy % even on the DS is probably low in the scheme of things.


----------



## DaveLister (May 21, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> it's already happening. once team x release their mod chip the switch is wide open. nintendo have failed yet again switch got hacked even quicker than the wii!


Nvidia Failed not ninty, the guys in the know hacking the device would tell you ninty did an outstanding job on security , this time we need to thank Nvidia - the way its meant to be played .


----------



## chrisrlink (May 22, 2018)

wonder BBB's dump method a leak of the tool/hb will be hard


----------



## LightyKD (May 22, 2018)

Any chance we can use this information to compile a list of Switch games in which all local gameplay modes and features (minus DLC) are on the game card? It would make it easier to figure out which games are worth having a game card for.


----------



## DontForgetLuigi (May 23, 2018)

Great effort!
Thanks for keeping this updated.

I do have a question, and no, it's not a request. When a game is released, how long does it take before it's dumped/avaliable? The reason for me asking is because there is a game recently released and it's not out yet, and i was wondering why. Does BBB have to bypass something or do some magic on every game?


----------



## PRAGMA (May 23, 2018)

DontForgetLuigi said:


> Great effort!
> Thanks for keeping this updated.
> 
> I do have a question, and no, it's not a request. When a game is released, how long does it take before it's dumped/avaliable? The reason for me asking is because there is a game recently released and it's not out yet, and i was wondering why. Does BBB have to bypass something or do some magic on every game?


From what I can tell, it isnt that long, its probably just whenever BBB receives the Gamecart or feels like it. But that Hyrule Definitive Edition only just came out and BBB dumped it. So not long at all.
There's usually atleast 1 game every 2-3 days but sometimes a couple on one day and sometimes 1 per day


----------



## Power5lave (May 23, 2018)

am i right in thinking LOZ Proper was the first xci format BBB did, and everything before that is basically NUKED


----------



## PRAGMA (May 23, 2018)

Power5lave said:


> am i right in thinking LOZ Proper was the first xci format BBB did, and everything before that is basically NUKED


I have no idea, but I checked my release search thingy and there's NO nuked results. NONE.


----------



## Power5lave (May 23, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


> I have no idea, but I checked my release search thingy and there's NO nuked results. NONE.



I'm pretty sure, all before it we're just unencrypted files. thank you for this thread though. it makes it handy for us Rom collectors, I have 117 BBB releases at the moment, minus yooka laylee, which if you look at your list 118 is LOZ Proper, hence my reasoning that everything after that is before they started dumped in xci


----------



## djnate27 (May 23, 2018)

robingilh said:


> Piracy decrease software sales, but increase hardware sales.
> 
> Enjoy no third parties for the next 5 years.



There are no real winners when it comes to piracy. It killed a promising opportunity that Sony could have had in mobile gaming market. One could argue that piracy increased the sales of PSP systems, while decreasing sales of PSP games. (There are quite a few I would have bought if that was the only way to obtain them.) Sony became so paranoid that locking down the Vita and requiring expensive proprietary memory cards doomed the system from the start.


----------



## Joe88 (May 23, 2018)

Why not just use this site? 
http://nswdb.com/


----------



## PRAGMA (May 23, 2018)

Power5lave said:


> I'm pretty sure, all before it we're just unencrypted files. thank you for this thread though. it makes it handy for us Rom collectors, I have 117 BBB releases at the moment, minus yooka laylee, which if you look at your list 118 is LOZ Proper, hence my reasoning that everything after that is before they started dumped in xci


We cant decrypt XCI's m8

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Joe88 said:


> Why not just use this site?
> http://nswdb.com/


I have my own source, and that thing seems to not be updated that much


----------



## Hiccup (May 24, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


> We cant decrypt XCI's m8


You can certainly decrypt (some of?) (part?) of them with hactool if you have the right keys.


----------



## PRAGMA (May 24, 2018)

New releases added:

CART? - Overcooked.Special.Edition.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-05-24 14:51:30]_
CART - Payday.2.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-05-24 14:06:35]_
CART - Monster.Energy.Supercross.The.Official.Videogame.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-05-24 11:20:41]_


----------



## PRAGMA (May 24, 2018)

New release added:
CART - Poi.Explorer.Edition.USA.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-05-24 22:33:51]_


----------



## PRAGMA (May 27, 2018)

New releases:

CART - Just.Dance.2018.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-05-27 19:34:23]_
CART - Stern.Pinball.Arcade.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-05-27 19:27:58]_


----------



## PRAGMA (Jun 1, 2018)

2 new releases:

CART? - Snipperclips.Plus.Cut.it.Out.Together.PROPER.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-06-01 10:16:43]_
CART - A.O.T.2.USA.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-06-01 10:11:45]_


----------



## PRAGMA (Jun 4, 2018)

New releases:

CART - Darkest.Dungeon.Ancestral.Edition.USA.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-06-03 13:19:47]_
CART - Mega.Man.Legacy.Collection.USA.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-06-03 13:18:37]_
CART - Wild.Guns.Reloaded.USA.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-06-03 00:08:35]_


----------



## PRAGMA (Jun 5, 2018)

New releases: 

CART - Street.Fighter.30th.Anniversary.Collection.NSW-BigBlueBox [2018-06-04 23:14:08]
CART - Max.The.Curse.of.Brotherhood.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-06-04 23:08:15]_


----------



## PRAGMA (Jun 5, 2018)

New releases:

CART - Runner3.USA.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-06-05 13:26:10]_
CART - Donkey.Kong.Country.Tropical.Freeze.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-06-05 13:21:28]_


----------



## PRAGMA (Jun 6, 2018)

New releases:

CART - Shaq.Fu.A.Legend.Reborn.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-06-06 15:51:22]_
CART - Legend.of.Kay.Anniversary.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-06-06 15:45:05]_


----------



## PRAGMA (Jun 7, 2018)

New Releases: 

Battle.Chasers.Nightwar.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-06-07 13:10:23]_
Little.Nightmares.Complete.Edition.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-06-07 12:57:12]_


----------



## PRAGMA (Jun 8, 2018)

New Releases:
Happy.Birthdays.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-06-08 10:04:41]_


----------



## PRAGMA (Jun 10, 2018)

New releases:

Owlboy.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-06-09 16:24:00]_

Sushi.Striker.The.Way.of.Sushido.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-06-09 16:16:51]_

The.Legend.of.Zelda.Breath.of.the.Wild.v001.NSW-BigBlueBox_ [2018-06-09 15:34:43]_

Snipperclips.Plus.Cut.it.Out.Together.v001.NSW-BigBlueBox _[2018-06-08 22:44:17]_


----------



## PRAGMA (Jun 10, 2018)

HEAVILLY updated this thread 
Its now using a SUPER SNAZZY searchable and sortable table!


----------



## Dominator211 (Jun 10, 2018)

So this is basically just a list of what can be installed once we have a means of doing so...


----------



## PRAGMA (Jun 10, 2018)

Dominator211 said:


> So this is basically just a list of what can be installed once we have a means of doing so...


Correct. I update it daily.


----------



## Dominator211 (Jun 10, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


> Correct. I update it daily.


this is actually very useful... imma bookmark this. do you happen to have a ETA on when we will get a tool to install these files


----------



## PRAGMA (Jun 10, 2018)

Dominator211 said:


> this is actually very useful... imma bookmark this. do you happen to have a ETA on when we will get a tool to install these files


SX OS will be released June 15th-16th~ (Rumored) as thats when the SX PRO's are going to be shipped off.
But its not free 
A free tool wont be too long i'd say.


----------



## Dominator211 (Jun 11, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


> SX OS will be released June 15th-16th~ (Rumored) as thats when the SX PRO's are going to be shipped off.
> But its not free
> A free tool wont be too long i'd say.


carterage backups seems a little annoying. i would want everything to be on my sd


----------



## PRAGMA (Jun 11, 2018)

Dominator211 said:


> carterage backups seems a little annoying. i would want everything to be on my sd


Cart Backups are files you put on your SD. They are .xci files.


----------



## Dominator211 (Jun 11, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


> Cart Backups are files you put on your SD. They are .xci files.


Yes but in the video showcasing features you have to slowly rotate through them and if you miss the one you want then you have to go around again. they are not actual titles


----------



## PRAGMA (Jun 11, 2018)

Dominator211 said:


> Yes but in the video showcasing features you have to slowly rotate through them and if you miss the one you want then you have to go around again. they are not actual titles


No thats just how the OS works. you hold a key and press l and r to go back and forth. Thats old anyhow. Now you open "Album" like homebrew menu, and it shows a very similar UI to home menu and you just click the game you want.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

This Album thing is safer too, as the game log will think your just using Album a lot and wont recognize you playing actual games.


----------



## Dominator211 (Jun 11, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


> No thats just how the OS works. you hold a key and press l and r to go back and forth. Thats old anyhow. Now you open "Album" like homebrew menu, and it shows a very similar UI to home menu and you just click the game you want.


id prefer my way above but i guess thats not too hard. im trying to hold of on the scene for a while untill more knowledge is public


----------



## PRAGMA (Jun 11, 2018)

Dominator211 said:


> id prefer my way above but i guess thats not too hard. im trying to hold of on the scene for a while untill more knowledge is public


Its free games, you cant be picky.


----------



## Dominator211 (Jun 11, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


> Its free games, you cant be picky.


are there some youtube vids that show this in alternate menu in action?


----------



## PRAGMA (Jun 11, 2018)

Dominator211 said:


> are there some youtube vids that show this in alternate menu in action?


----------



## Dominator211 (Jun 11, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


>



lets say one were to install these games. would nintendo be able to block you from updates if you try to update said game


----------



## PRAGMA (Jun 11, 2018)

Dominator211 said:


> lets say one were to install these games. would nintendo be able to block you from updates if you try to update said game


No one knows til its out


----------



## detonyle (Jun 11, 2018)

Why doing this?

what is the difference with the nice: http://nswdb.com/ ?


----------



## Evictor (Jun 16, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


> I meant the whole flashcart shit. Kinda fucked over its game sales



Can't sell consoles without game sales. Piracy has never affected the strength of a solid system. From PSX to the Wii and everything in-between.

There are A LOT of people who try before we buy. People who understand how games are made and believe that the devs should be rewarded for masterful works. People like us buy good titles .


----------



## jhonspikeder (Jun 24, 2018)

Thank


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 28, 2018)

Is this legal?


----------



## Lunsce (Jul 10, 2018)

Has Just Shapes and Beats been uploaded? Can't find it anywhere


----------



## aos10 (Jul 12, 2018)

hi, wasn't there a site that shows game released with FW required? switch database
but i can't find it

never mind, found it.


----------



## yorsh2003 (Jul 20, 2018)

gracias


----------



## warcat (Jul 29, 2018)

can I download from this site? I can't figure out how


----------



## philo (Aug 24, 2018)

It's been shown in survey after survey that piracy tends to increase sales.. at least for physical games/movies/music.. people the kind of people that pirate often want to own the physical release if it's a game/movie or music that they like..


----------



## DiLink (Sep 4, 2018)

guys, excuse my ignorance for not knowing what PROPER or REV002/REV001 of the legend of zelda breath of the wild means, because I'm still a bit lazy on the subject, which of these versions is better, or both are the same, but PROPER is without the update and the REV002 is with the update thank you very much.


----------



## Resul (Aug 19, 2019)

thanks


----------

